# Pre-bent brake lines?



## jaesiv (Jan 30, 2002)

I am curious if any of you know where to get pre-bent brake lines, other than the dealership, if there is even a place out there? I am looking to redo all of my rear lines in my B3 passat, and to be honest, I don't want to deal with pulling the old rusted out ones, and trying to bend all new. Plus, I want it to look good at the end. Thanks for any answers!....Jae


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

jaesiv said:


> I am curious if any of you know where to get pre-bent brake lines, other than the dealership, if there is even a place out there? I am looking to redo all of my rear lines in my B3 passat, and to be honest, I don't want to deal with pulling the old rusted out ones, and trying to bend all new. Plus, I want it to look good at the end. Thanks for any answers!....Jae


Honestly, I have never heard of an aftermarket supplier for complete brake lines, be interested to know if any exist for vw community.
You can also take the venture of making (bending) them yourself. NAPA sells straight pipe.


----------



## jaesiv (Jan 30, 2002)

Thats kind of what I figured. I bought a mini pipe bender to do it myself, but I was hoping to not have to spend that kind of time working on them. Oh well, maybe someone is selling rust free lines in the classifieds!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Are the OEM lines very very expensive???

You can try junk yards


----------



## jaesiv (Jan 30, 2002)

to be honest, I haven't checked yet. I just figured that like most other things you need to get there, it was going to cost an arm and a leg. My grandfather worked at NAPA, and he said you could get brake lines that are powdercoated black, I may look into that and bend them myself if the dealer is outrageous.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

bend them your self....


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Your best bet is to bend them yourself. Not only is this way cheaper, but it's also easier to install than pre-bent line. You will need a double-flare tool and the proper fittings for your application. I've replaced countless steel brake lines, and I've never used a bending tool. I just do the bending by hand, as close to original as possible, being careful not to kink the line. Even with a bending tool, the replacements will never look quite as pretty as the factory lines, but they'll work just fine, and IMO, it's underneath the car so unless it's a show car it doesn't have to look perfect...

You can get a roll of brake line in whatever size you need (probably 3/16") in a 25-foot length. I always do this myself and recommend it over putting together several straight sections for the simple reason that you've got way less potential leak points when the job is completed.


----------



## Bthornton10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jeg's sells a kit for like $96 that comes with bender,flaring tool, tubing and some other things to get the job done. I redid my 92 Jetta for my first time and it turned good. What I did is take the old ones out and copy the bends before installing them. G/L


----------



## jaesiv (Jan 30, 2002)

thanks everyone for posting! I am more than likely going to bend them myself. I am going to look into some teflon coated ones because they use salt on the roads around here in the winter and we have a lot of rust problems. I don't want to deal with this again, so I want to do it right!


----------



## STVR6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does VW use metric tubing and ISO bubble flare on later models? 








Anony00GT said:


> You can get a roll of brake line in whatever size you need (probably 3/16") in a 25-foot length. I always do this myself and recommend it over putting together several straight sections for the simple reason that you've got way less potential leak points when the job is completed.


----------

